# Inline-Frames oder so (frame im frame) ?



## Scope (22. Dezember 2001)

Vielleich hat es jemand von euch auch schon einmal gesehen: 
Die Frames im Frame. Also nicht ein Frameset um einen Frame
herum, sondern wie ein Bild einfach mitten auf der Website
eingefügt. Jetzt wüsst ich gerne mal wie man das macht...

Beispiel: Deviantart 

Vieeeelen Dank
Scope


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (22. Dezember 2001)

hi,
naja benutze bitte mal die suchfunktion des boards!

iframe 

<iframe src="">falls der browser keine iframes kann</iframe>


----------



## Scope (23. Dezember 2001)

*vielen dank...*

...,auf iframe muss man auch erstmal kommen.

Hab erst nach Inline und Frames zusammen gesucht
und nichts gefunden und dann nur nach Frames und
irgendwie 270 Entries gefunden.

Scope

[edit]

Aber irgendwie ist da auch nichts wirklich Gutes dabei ( oder
ich hab nix gefunden). 
Wäre nett, wenn jemand mal entweder
einen Link zu einer guten Erklärung geben würde oder eine
gute Erklärung hier abgeben würde. 
( Irgendwie muss so was
doch auch in DW gehen, ohne dass ich wieder an diesem &%$
HTML-Text rumarbeiten muss.)

[/edit]


----------



## Scope (23. Dezember 2001)

Sososo,
das mit den Inlines hab ich hinbekommen, aber...

...kann es sein, dass die einem die Website kaputt machen.
Der schneidet meine HP immer ganz komisch ab, und ich habe
keine Ahnung woran das liegt.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (23. Dezember 2001)

hi,
höhe und breite schön definiert?


----------



## Scope (23. Dezember 2001)

Was meinst du damit.

Hier mal ein Beispiel

Tabelle mit Inline-Frame in der mittleren Zelle 

Und hier ohne...da sieht man was druntergestanden hätte 

Kannst du dir/ihr euch ja mal ansehen...

Scope


----------



## Robert Fischer (23. Dezember 2001)

na aber, die erklärung steht doch schon auf dieser seite. du musst das ganze einfach noch mit dem </iframe> schließen lassen, so z.B:

<IFRAME SRC="http://www.onlinewebservice4.de/cgi-bin/guestbook/gastbuch.pl?id=16961"></iframe>


----------



## Scope (24. Dezember 2001)

*...*

dummheit tut verdammt weh - au!

Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.
Vielen Dank, mal sehen, jetzt müsste es ja gehen

Scope


----------

